# Good punk music for a metalhead



## shabti (Jul 31, 2015)

So....I can't do it. 

The Exploited, the Casualties, Pisschrist, the Dead Kennedies, Reagan Youth, Minor Threat...

The list goes on and on and on. The list of bands that EVERYONE seems to love, but I can't...seem to get into.

So I'm asking for help.

I'm a metalhead. I'll provide a list of the few punk bands that I like, in the hopes that you guys (who seem to be much more into punk than I) can tell me about similar things.

-Behind Enemy Lines/Aus-Rotten
-Amebix
-Skitsystem
-Wolfsbrigade
-Nux Vomica
-Choking Victim
-Anti-Flag
-Jawbreaker
-Poison Idea
-Bad Religion

aaaaand.....that's about all I got.

Okay, not its not. haha to be totally honest, I like these guys too. 
-Alkaline Trio
-Rise Against
-Dropkick Murpheys


....yep. But stuff like Doom and Crass doesn't seem be hard enough, or vocally...stunning enough. It's like watered down metal, you know? Toxic Holocaust is a band that tried to bridge the gap between the two genres, with some success. Anyone know of some badass, headbanging, ....snarly, or loud...shit I don't know. I don't even know what I don't know. What the frack kind of qualities go into good, jump up and mosh type punk? What gets you guys off? 

In the mean time, I'll throw on a Conquering Dystopia album and wait for the wisdom of the community!!!
\m/


----------



## wizehop (Jul 31, 2015)

Check out this album, perfect mix if you ask me. Slayer punk covers


----------



## etpyh (Jul 31, 2015)

I like Smoke Blow:


----------



## Deleted member 9332 (Jul 31, 2015)

Dystopia (not Conquering Dystopia) is a super sludgy very hardcore band I think you'd enjoy. Also if you like Choking Victim, which is "Crack Rock Steady" you'll also probably like No Ca$h, The Crack Rock Steady 7, INDK, Morning Glory, F-Minus, and Star Fucking Hipsters. You'll also probably like stuff like Pizza-Hi-Five, Agoraphobic Nosebleed, Haggas, and possibly +HIRS+ and G.L.O.S.S. Alrhough if you're not into social justice or the LGBT+ community some of that stuff might be a little hard to understand.


----------



## dirty andy (Jul 31, 2015)

Tragedy, particularly the vengeance album. 

Nailbomb

On the crack rock side, stupid stupid henchmen.


----------



## nastynaty (Jul 31, 2015)

Capitalist casualties, cryptic slaughter, crossed out, born against, anything powerviolence i really dig idk fast hardcore and crossover thrash is dope too


----------



## shabti (Aug 1, 2015)

sweet. Thanks everyone. I'm liking what I'm hearing so far.

---> pretend that the symbol for a thumbs up is displayed within this line of text <-----


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Aug 1, 2015)

I was thinking the FU's, and old Killing Joke, but they might be too tame for you.


----------



## deleted user (Aug 20, 2015)

Check out demerit, they are pretty sweet. And i second dystopia


----------



## Mongo (Aug 20, 2015)

Toxic narcotic, acxdc aka antichrist demoncore, Dcoi, No Qualms, side effects.


----------



## 6bummin6it6 (Aug 28, 2015)

darkthrone

death sex advocates

melvins

knife the symphony

if you like dropkick, check out bishops green.


----------



## Primitive (Sep 1, 2015)

Axegrinder, nausea (from ny), early hellbastard demos, sacrilege (first aslbum/demos), misery, extreme noise terror, sore throat, doom, bombanfall, disrupt, man is the bastard, warcollapse, uncurbed, extinction of mankind, phobia, consume, 3 way cum, destroy, severed head of state, hellshock, instinct of survival, filth of mankind, christdriver, sarcasm, sds, sob, glycine max, apocalypse, confrontation, existench, misantropic, appalachian terror unit, embittered, effigy, axewield, swordwielder, electro hippies, disgust, and especially deviated instinct to name a few off the top of my head.


----------



## Primitive (Sep 1, 2015)

Oh yes and hellkrusher!!!! Cant leave them out of there.


----------



## Primitive (Sep 1, 2015)

Also my post here is pretty much the only one worth paying attention to btw.


----------



## LuckyDog (Dec 23, 2015)

If you're looking to check out some hard core to try and bridge the gap here are a few suggestions-

American nightmare
Verse
The hope conspiracy
Modern life is war


----------

